# web.de vs. GMX



## WebKing (26. April 2004)

Hi,
wollte mal von euch wissen, welchen Anbieter ihr benutzt und ganz wichtig ist, warum ihr ihn benutzt.
Zählt doch mal eure Erfahrungen auf.
Was ist gut an web.de, was an GMX, was ist wo besser, etc.
Warum seit ihr bei web.de oder GMX?
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob jemand auch Erfahrungen gemacht hat, dass bei GMX die Mails schneller an kommen und versendet werden, kann das einer bestätigen.

PS: Ich weiß, dass es sicherlich schon einen Thread davon gibt, aber ich habe bei der Suche nichts gefunden. 
Deswegen bitte ich darum ihn offen zu lassen, vielleicht gibt es ja neue Erkenntnisse, danke. 

Also los...


----------



## FrankO (26. April 2004)

Hallo,
benutze selbst GMX habe aber auch schon Web.de bei anderen Rechnern eingerichtet.
GMX ist auch in Spitzenzeiten schneller und ich finde auch übersichtlicher (wobei das jeder anders sieht), würde selbst GMX vorziehn.

Grüsse aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## gothic ghost (26. April 2004)

hi,
das ist schneller gesagt als getippt:
1. bin bei beiden,
2. beide sind kostenlos,
3. beide haben ein gutes Anti-Spam System
4. das der Eine schneller als der Andere ist habe ich nicht bemerkt.
5. beide haben ein gutes Sevice.

PS
Der Thread wäre im Feedback-Forum  besser angekommen.


----------



## WebKing (26. April 2004)

Danke.
Hat wohl jeder Anbieter seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Gibt es weitere Meinungen?


----------



## fluessig (26. April 2004)

Also ich finde eine Sache ganz wichtig:
GMX löscht die Mails nach 3 Monaten beim kostenlosen Account, web.de nicht!
Ich bin bei gmx , web.de war schon öfter mal nicht zu erreichen, das stört mich daran.
Am zufriedensten bin ich aber mit yahoo - der Spamfilter dort ist sehr sehr gut!


----------



## WebKing (26. April 2004)

Wenn ich manchmal in den Fragen/Status-Bereich bei web.de gucke, fällt mir auch auf, dass web.de öfters Ausfälle hat, was ja nicht sehr positiv ist.
Bei GMX ist das zum Glück nicht und bleibt auch so. Die haben glaube ich nicht so viele Ausfälle.


----------



## zeromancer (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Also ich finde eine Sache ganz wichtig:
> GMX löscht die Mails nach 3 Monaten beim kostenlosen Account, web.de nicht!
> Ich bin bei gmx , web.de war schon öfter mal nicht zu erreichen, das stört mich daran.
> Am zufriedensten bin ich aber mit yahoo - der Spamfilter dort ist sehr sehr gut! *



Der Spamfilter vielleicht, aber der sogenannte Virenschutz ist ein Witz. Ich erhalte seit ca. 2 Wochen Netsky-Mails, die angeblich vom Yahoo Scanner geprüft wurden - so steht es jedenfalls da, aber der Anhang ist immer noch brav vorhanden.

Ich benutze Web.de direkt nicht, habe dort allerdings ein Konto. Was mich dort nervt, ist die Zeitsperre von 15min, innerhalb deren ich das Konto nicht prüfen kann. Da ich automatisch alle 10min meine Accounts checke, erhalte ich bei jedem 2. Versuch einen Fehler. 

GMX benutze ich als Promail, weil ich den FAX-Anschluß brauche. Für die Gebühr erhält man auch ein ordentliches UMS mit allem drum und dran.
Mein Lieblings-Account ist allerdings meine eigene Mailbox, die ich bei meiner einen Domain eingerichtet habe. Keine Beschränkung, keine Probleme (1&1).


----------



## ESM (27. April 2004)

Ich benutze auch web.de. Ich finde das halt übersichtlicher. Auch der Virenschutz ist gut. VIren u.ä. werden immer gelöscht und es wird auch imemr eine Warnung an mich rausgegeben. Bei gmx fand ich besser, dass man bestimmte Email-Addy's ganz bannen konnte. Das hab ich bei web.de noch nicht gefunden.
Gruß


----------



## Tim C. (27. April 2004)

Nutze wie viele hier auch beides. 

*web.de*
+ Guter Viren und Spamfilter
- Ausfallzeiten
- Nur 15 minütliche POP Abfragen

*gmx.de*
+ Keine POP Abfrage nur alle 15 Minuten
- GMX selbst müllt mich massivst zu
- Soweit ich weiss, keinen Virescanner

Meiner Meinung nach sind beide kostenlosen Angebote immer schlechter geworden, woran das liegt kann ich nicht sagen, ist eher subjektiv.

Was man sich glaube ich auch nochmal angucken könnte wäre epost.de aber im Endeffekt geht nichts über eigene POP Boxen bei einem URL Paket. 
- Keine nur 15 minütliche Abfrage
- Kein Werbespamming vom Anbieter (weil man das selbst ist)
- Keine Werbemessages unter den Emails

Nur um Spam- und Virenschutz muss man sich dort selber kümmern.


----------



## oglimmer (28. April 2004)

Ich war langezeit bei GMX, habe dann etwas mit Web.de experimentiert. Letztlich hatte ich sogar die "Bezahl-Varianten" von GMX und Web.de getestet, als auch eigene POP-Boxen auf privaten Webspace (von 1&1 und canhost.de).

Ich finde das taugt alles nichts. Ich bin der Meinung dass ein guter Viren- und Spamschutz absolute Pflicht ist. 

Letztendlich bin ich bei fastmail.fm gelandet, der sinnvolle Zugang kostet zwar $20/Jahr hat aber trotzdem das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von allem was ich gesehen und getestet habe.

Wichtige Punkt für Mail-Provider sind meiner Meinung:

+ Virenschutz
+ Spamschutz
+ Ausfallsicherheit
+ Zugang über sichere Protokolle: S/POP,  S/IMAP und S/SMTP


----------



## knulp (28. April 2004)

Bin jetzt bei Arcor. Bin da auch sehr zufrieden, da die Anhänge bis 10 MB gehen, keine POP3-BEschränkung und keine Werbemails. Einen Spamfilter gibt es auch, Virenschutz erst auf Klick. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## jomama (4. Mai 2004)

Was mich bei web.de genervt hat ist, das das senden der Mails über Outlook Express erst nach dem Empfang gefunzt hat. Weil OEXP aber erst sendet und dann empfängt, musste ich immer zweimal klicken, um ne mail zu senden.
Ist bei gmx nicht der Fall. Ausserrdem war zu der zeit wo ich auf gmx gewechselt bin, der web.de Spmschutz noch nicht kostenlos, der Grund ist jetzt aber weggefallen.


----------



## Tommy (4. Mai 2004)

Bei GMX ist der Virenfilter um ein vielfaches besser als bei Web.de - Dies hat Stiftung Warentest in einem Test geprüft: http://webhostingtech.de/artikel/118


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (14. Mai 2004)

*Mediacenter*

hallo, 
GMX hat noch das Mediacenter. 20 zusätzliche MB um Daten zu speichern. Man Attachments direkt ins Mediacenter laden oder von dort holen. 

Neuerdings kann man das Mediacenter auch im Arbietsplatz einbinden. Lief bei mir nicht einwandfrei, kein Upload, und der Support hat nie auf meine Frage geantwortet:-(

g chief


----------



## fluessig (14. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *
> Meiner Meinung nach sind beide kostenlosen Angebote immer schlechter geworden, woran das liegt kann ich nicht sagen, ist eher subjektiv.
> *



Demmuss ich wiedersprechen. GMX hat merkbare Verbesserungen durchgeführt. So wurde das Postfach von 6 über 10 bis aktuell auf 20 MB erweitert. Auch die Spamfilter wurden kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Wer sich über Werbemails von gmx aufregt, hat das mit dem Punkt kostenlos nicht wirklich verstanden.

Was mich bei gmx etwas unzufrieden stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass es kein ssl login gibt - oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Tim C. (14. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Demmuss ich wiedersprechen. GMX hat merkbare Verbesserungen durchgeführt. So wurde das Postfach von 6 über 10 bis aktuell auf 20 MB erweitert. Auch die Spamfilter wurden kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt. *


Ok, vielleicht kommt meine Abneigung auch nur daher, dass meine gmx Adresse mitlerweile zur Spamadresse verkommen ist.



> *Wer sich über Werbemails von gmx aufregt, hat das mit dem Punkt kostenlos nicht wirklich verstanden.*


Den "Punkt kostenlos" nicht verstanden? Was bitte betreibe ich denn hier Tag für Tag?


----------



## nils11 (19. Mai 2004)

Also ich war lange Zeit bei web.de und war damit sehr, sehr zufrieden. Allerdings häuften sich in letzter Zeit die Ausfälle wirklich ungemein. GMX kann ich nicht so gut beurteilen, da ich dort nur sehr kurz war, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich davon angenehm überrascht bin, wie die sich in der letzten Zeit gesteigert haben. Früher war es so ein typischer 08/15-Freemailer, während es heute wirklich ein seriöser Anbieter mit straken Features geworden ist.
Bei web.de sollte man erwähnen, dass die Mails sehr schnell ankommen.
Aber wie auch immer, mittlerweile benutze ich wieder mein gutes altes T-Online-Konto. Keine Ausfälle und alle Funktionen die ich brauche. Zwar dauert es manchmal etwas bin die Mails ankommen (Sowohl wenn ich welche empfange als auch versende), aber für meinen Standard-Tagesgebraucht ist mir bisher noch nichts besseres untergekommen.


----------



## webmixo (19. Mai 2004)

Bin auch bei GMX und bleibe da wohl auch erstmal. Habe gemerkt, dass GMX top ist und es keinen Grund gibt zu wechseln. Bei web.de ist mir leider auch aufgefallen, dass es dort öfters mal Ausfälle gibt. 
Hoffe mal, dass GMX auch so top bleibt.
Wann kommt eigentlich gmail? 
Wird ja auch schon getestet.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (20. Mai 2004)

Gmail hat zwar super speicherplatz, aber es spricht scho vieles dagegen.

Datenschützer beanstanden das die Emails von den Googlesuchrobotern durchforstet werden => Benutzerprofile

und die Betaversion läuft nicht mit allen Browsern. (es steht etwas von nur IE und Mozilla) :-( opera? gmx geht mit jedem Feld-und-Wiesen-Browser.

g chief


----------



## Olli-Web (20. Mai 2004)

*-*

servus, was schnelligkeit betrifft bei einer E-Mail dauert es normal nur 3 sek bis sie angekommen ist. Da gibt es doch keine Unterschiede.
Gruß
olli


----------



## WebKing (20. Mai 2004)

Aber gmail ist doch noch nicht offiziell gestartet oder?
Da können nur Betatester testen, also wahrscheinlich sind das die eigenen Leute selber.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (21. Mai 2004)

@olli:
Das kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen. Es kann immer Probleme geben, oder das Netzwerk ist überlastet/langsam. Es kann auch mal sein das eine Mail erst nach 30min ankommt.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (21. Mai 2004)

GMX zu GMX  ist wirklich das schnellste, die nachrichten sind (auf der Page nicht POP) sofort beim Empfänger. Deswegen haben sie auch das weiterleiten an GMX-Adressen untersagt, anscheinend hat mal jemand eine Lawine gestartet.


----------



## myplex (22. Mai 2004)

GMX ist besser weil es nicht immer wie WEB.de , Yahoo ... ausfällt


----------



## Dirk Abe (30. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Nutze wie viele hier auch beides.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Stimmt allerdings. Ich habe die Werbeaddi nun in den Spamfilter meines Emailclienten gepackt. Damit ist zumindest bei pop-Abfragen das Problem gelöst.
....ob es wohl was bringen würde diese Mails im GMX-Menü direkt als Spam zu deklarieren? 

dirk


----------

